# In Case You Missed It: Mags-Kmart Fight Vid



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

http://home.earthlink.net/~arenas809/data/K-Mart_vs_Corey_Maggette_Exclusive.WMV


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan (Apr 29, 2003)

Two shots and Mags got pissed. Lucky for Kmart someone held him back.


----------



## RhettO (May 15, 2003)

Yeah, I think it's safe to say I would NOT want to trade Brand for him.


----------



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Knicksbiggestfan</b>!
> Two shots and Mags got pissed. Lucky for Kmart someone held him back.


Mags threw his butt down and got the last jab...


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan (Apr 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>arenas809</b>!
> 
> 
> Mags threw his butt down and got the last jab...


He whiffs his first, but the fact that he pretty much pushed Kenyon out of the way while he was off balance and coming down speaks volumes as to who is stronger.



Now that Q is gone I look forward to seeing mags full time at the 2.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>arenas809</b>!
> 
> 
> Mags threw his butt down and got the last jab...


Maggette hit him when he wasn't expecting it and hardly connected on the last jab. The only reason he got it was because Martin was being pulled back. Martin was the only one who got a good shot in the confrontation.


----------



## digital jello (Jan 10, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Damian Necronamous</b>!
> Maggette hit him when he wasn't expecting it and hardly connected on the last jab. The only reason he got it was because Martin was being pulled back. Martin was the only one who got a good shot in the confrontation.


Of course Maggette won the fight...look what forum we're on.


----------



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>digital jello</b>!
> 
> 
> Of course Maggette won the fight...look what forum we're on.


Of course that is your response, look where your location is... 

Only one guy got thrown on his *** in this fight...


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

kmart was OWNED.

Thats embarrasing when youre that big, and you get knocked on your butt with that much ease. Whether he was expecting it or not, magette worked him


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>yamaneko</b>!
> kmart was OWNED.
> 
> Thats embarrasing when youre that big, and you get knocked on your butt with that much ease. Whether he was expecting it or not, magette worked him


I dont know about you but I dont think Maggette is that small..


----------



## Pinball (Aug 3, 2002)

It would be a decnt fight. KMart is a wacko. Seriously, the guy has problems. Just watch him play. He can barely control his emotions on the court. Maggs is definately stronger and more defined that KMart so he'd more than hold his own.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>arenas809</b>!
> Only one guy got thrown on his *** in this fight...


...when he got hit when he wasn't expecting it.


----------



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Damian Necronamous</b>!
> First of all, he didn't fall on his ***.
> 
> Second, to finish off your sentence...
> ...


This was your original post, but nice try editing it..

He did get thrown on his ***...

I guess you decided to watch the video again then change your comment.


----------



## FanOfAll8472 (Jun 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>yamaneko</b>!
> kmart was OWNED.
> 
> Thats embarrasing when youre that big, and you get knocked on your butt with that much ease. Whether he was expecting it or not, magette worked him


Take a closer look. Martin was already moving back because of Mags' mo and he doesn't want to get plowed over, so he was already off-balance a bit. It's not as if Martin was standing upright, then Mags just pushes him. Watch exactly when Mags pushed Kmart, Martin only had his right foot and left toes on the ground. Dont' forget about Mag's mo also gave him more force as he pushed Martin. So I wouldn't say KMart got "OWNED." Nevertheless though, Mags is pretty darn strong.


----------



## sb telfair (May 12, 2004)

maggette would kill kmart\

game over


----------



## swift88 (Jul 4, 2004)

he's a punk, just like the cheap Kmart chain. He's part of a group of nba players that think they are rough.

You see how Marg react at his swing? He barely snitch. Kmart is weak, see him backing up while punching? that's how lil girl fight. If marg had hair Kmart would pull them down.


----------

